# The most impressing explosion of audience's enthusiasm and ovations on recording



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I just watched the Finley/Hagley/Fleming/Schmidt Figaro again and noticed for the first time that the applause, despite splendid performance, is very weak. It may be because I was digging some older recordings with some really loud and fiery applauses and wild shouts of enthusiasm.

It is often disturbing when they start ovating and shouting before the music ends but I've found something interesting on YouTube which made me reconsider the problem:






It is interesting video but under it I've found not much less interesting comment:

_Do you listen? This is PURE HAPPINESS! Can you understand it? Hundreds of people electrocuted by a high! It isn't a lack of respect: is the Opera in the maximum of his glory. If a tenor is able to create something like this, the opera has centred the target: to provoke emotions. To make cry, to provide﻿ entertainment, to make people scream for a high: this is the main purpose, that probably many have forgotten. This is our music, our tenors, our people. I'm PROUD to be italian._

It is beautiful statement and there is much truth in these words. I will be always more annoyed to see cold faces of bored people who don't understand anything from what they hear and see on stage than by disturbing expression of contrary.

I remember applause and shouts and the end of CD of Anna Bolena with Callas, after she finishes last aria. The voices from audience seemd to me as in harmony with the coda of the aria and moved me very much like they would be part of the music. In fact I would't have them cut out if it would be possible. I want them to be there.

So, what applauses impressed you and fell into your memory, if any?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Interesting about 'Vittoria'. In the recent Tosca, in the first performance there was no applause for JK but in the second one there was. Pappano looked annoyed & he seemed to drop his hands in what looked like irritation. It will be interesting to see which is included on the DVD.

I get annoyed when the applause starts before the end of the piece but nothing you can do.

I'm recorded for posterity as my two 'bravos' for Joseph Calleja can be heard on the _Simon Boccanegra_ DVD.


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

Many of us will remember the recent Met Die Walküre. use of "The Machine" was so effective in the flying horses action that applause erupted right in the middle of Ride of the Valkyries. Its really amazing because for it to be erupted over Ride of the Valkyries it needs to be LOUD.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

AmericanGesamtkunstwerk said:


> Many of us will remember the recent Met Die Walküre. use of "The Machine" was so effective *in the flying horses action *that applause erupted right in the middle of Ride of the Valkyries. Its really amazing because for it to be erupted over Ride of the Valkyries it needs to be LOUD.


You sure that wasn't hysterical laughter?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> You sure that wasn't hysterical laughter?


I KNEW you didn't want to get Nat started on The Machine!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Well Alice and I got the terrible giggles when those Valkyries appeared, which we had to work hard to stifle so as not to disturb the others in the cinema. And when they started to do the slide thing we got even more hysterical at the apprehensive looks on their faces: "OK aaarggh here we go hope my skirt doesn't get stuck hope I don't break anything KEEP SINGING whew landed!!!"


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Well Alice and I got the terrible giggles when those Valkyries appeared, which we had to work hard to stifle so as not to disturb the others in the cinema. And when they started to do the slide thing we got even more hysterical at the apprehensive looks on their faces: "OK aaarggh here we go hope my skirt doesn't get stuck hope I don't break anything KEEP SINGING whew landed!!!"


I'm buying you the home version of The Machine for Christmas. Serve you right.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

The applause and cheering which occurred at the end of Maestro Bernstein's last performance with the Boston Symphony Orchestra of Beethoven's *7th* *Symphony. *One could tell just how heart-felt and sincere were the affection and the love that the audience felt towards this man; it's almost as if they sensed that he would soon be dead. It still sends shivers down my spine every time I listen to this performance and its aftermath.


----------

